# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  زمینه کار برای برنامه نویسان php با فریمورک yii2

## charcharkh

سلام دوستان اگر کسی اطلاعاتی در مورد بازار و وسعت کار با فریمورک yii2  داره لطفا اینجا به اشتراک بزاره تا دوستان دیگه هم منتفع بشن. 


آیا واقعا yii2 آینده خوبی خواهد داشت یا بایست سراغ فریم ورک دیگری رفت یا نه انتخاب فریمورک خیلی ربط به نتیجه کا ر نداره ؟!!

متشکرم

----------


## m_r_1989

سلام 
ببننید من تقریبا 3 سال هست که تجربه کار با  هر دو نسخه  Yii Framework را دارم من خودم بشخص ازش خیلی رازی هستم  و generator  های خیلی قوی داره و کار رو راحت می کنه  و سرعت خوبی هم داره از نظر من که باهاش پروژه های زیادی انجام دادم خیلی خوبه ولی برای بازار کار زیاد پیشنهاد نمی کنم شرکت های کمی باهاش کار می کنن ولی برای پروژه های که خودت مدیر پروژه و همه چی هستی بهترین گزینه است فوق العاده پلاگین براش نوشتن که کار رو خیلی راحت می کنه
بازم اگه سوالی بود همینجا بپرس جواب می دهم 


سرور اچ پی 

گفتار درمانی

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام
منم تقریبا همین حدود کار کردم با نسخه های Yii و بنده هم در کل مخصوصا از نسخه 2 خیلی راضی هستم
و کار کردن باهاش رو دوست دارم
اما همونطور که دوستمون گفت توی بازار کار الان بیشتر دنبال فریمورک لاراول هستند تا Yii دلیلشو دقیقا نمیدونم 
همه چیزها بستگی به علاقه خودتون هم داره

----------


## homevisit

اکثر شرکت های نرم افزاری که خدمات طراحی سایت دارن از لاراول استفاده میکنن.
اما اگه پروژه برای خودت باشه یی انتخاب خوبی هستش مخصوصا برای سایت دوزبانه و فروشگاهی

فیزیوتراپی در منزل

----------

